# Prevention Magazine Probiotic recommendations



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

Prevention Magazine has an article that features probiotics. (Note that the link in the prior sentence takes you to the last page of the article, the "bottom line" so to speak, for those in a hurry.)I thought that I tried every probiotic known, but this article proved to me that I hadn't.Probiotics (including Florastor and Culturelle, mentioned in the article) never did a dang thing for me, until recently. I am sure that Florastor and Culturelle do great things for others. It's a hit or miss, trial and error process. I've been taking Align for about 4 months and there has been about a 20% improvement. Unfortunately, I made another change almost simultaneously, I changed my diet to accord with Pimentel's SIBO recommendations.Eventually, I might drop the Align and see if I stay improved with merely the diet. In future months I want to give Theralac and Reuteri a try. On this board I know that Primadophilus Reuteri gets good press. But the Prevention physicians recommended Biogaia Reuteri. I found the links in the article confusing. Biogaia's website is here for the USA.


----------



## Jasmine523 (Apr 3, 2007)

Cool!!!Thanks for posting!!!!!


----------



## 17908 (Oct 18, 2006)

I've been on Algin for about a month, but I started it immediately following my 2nd round of 20 days of Xifaxin. So I'm feeling excellent right now. If I don't have to do the Xifaxin again, I'll probably say the Align helped. I'm also interested in trying some different probiotics, and like Moises I've had terrible luck with them in the past. The ones that did nothing for me were, Culterelle, Digestive Advantage, home made yogurt, and keifer.


----------

